# DLizza X Armani SVS foaling thread!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

My mare reg.Dlizza (barn name Jazmine) is in foal to the Dutch Warmblood (OLD approved) black stallion Armani SVS. She is due at the end of May or in June. This foal will be inspected and hopefully registered Oldenburg.  Jazmine has a long career in juming/dressage.She is about 8 1/2 months along and although she isn't even showing very much yet,but vet said there is definitely a baby in there I bought Jazz already bred and have been absolutely thrilled with her. I did not get to see the stud in person,but he looks like a lovely boy and I think it will be an excellent cross!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I voted for a bay filly since you didn't have a dark bay up there that's what I'm voting for.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I vote for ablack colt. I will add a star and two socks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I said Black filly. All black maybe a small dot on her forehead 

Good luck! And you must post lots of pics of her along the way to document it!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Jazmine...day 287. Not much change...I guess she isn't convinced yet that she is pregnant


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Bay filly with two bck high whites and a mall cornet band on the Right front


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I misposted on the last one...she was only on day 280. Here she is on 288. Still pretending she isn't pregnant


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a pretty girl.. Voting for black filly


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to get a black filly from her


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Piaffe I hope you get a black filly too.
Good luck with the foal. Shalom


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty girl! =) Can't wait to see that baby!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

297 days...still very lean. Not sure why...vet said she is still doing fine and baby is kicking up a storm! She has some udder development and huge milk veins on her belly:shock:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Piaffe at 297 days I think you have a little longer to wait.
I'm not trying to spoil your fun but at 340 dyas I bet you will be worried to death. LOL G-D forbid she goes a full year. Just joking.
She should start gaining wieght soon and a lot of it. Shalom


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I sure hope I have longer to wait! I would be thrilled if she waited another month or more. And I found out she is a maiden after all...I'm not sure why I was thinking she had had a foal before. So that may be why she is doing odd things


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Jazz is on 310 today...not much change. She is still running around like she isn't pregnant:?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

So you're going to have not one, but TWO gorgeous foals. Lucky! Lol.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehe..thanks...I am excited!!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Day 313. Not much change. Still wanting to race the dog and jump the poles in the outdoor...silly girl:lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Piaffe mares do not usually have a lot of discomfort from carrying foals.
Heck I rode the mare that foaled here regularly until about 3 weeks before she foaled. Didn't even know she was bred.
Until the week she foaled she would trot or run with the other horses to be fed.
I wouldn't worry too much about her she is not due is all that her activity is saying. Good Luck Shalom


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I'm not worrying...I just think it is funny. By this time...my other mare Sequel was on "plod only" mode..hehe.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Subbing!  Read through the whole thread. I may or may not know D'Lizza... *squinty eyes* Can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Subbing!  Such beautiful mares ou have Piaffe! I am envious!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

So...anyone want to help me pick out a name? Or at least potential names  Is it bad luck to do names before the foal is born? IDK. These are ones I have cone up with so far...I prefer unusual or at least interesting names as long are they are easily pronounceable by show callers  

Colt- Alexei (Uh-lex-I), Alakai (Al-uh-Kai) 
Filly- All I could think of is Aeropostle playing off her sire Armani's clothes brand name...and I could call her Aeri as a barn name. 

I am very open to suggestions for both a barn name and/or registered name. There is but one requirement...it HAS to start with an "A"  It can be in another language...again...as long as it is fairly easy to prounce,names from classics/poems,movies, etc. I don't name them "human" names such as bob,Joe,Anne,etc. 

Thanks


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I like Alakai for a colt, how cute! Aeropostale is a great idea for filly, good play on the sire's name. I'm kind of drawing a blank for names right now, but I'll be thinking while I'm out riding this afternoon


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Adalira is spanish for "noble"...

Aralyn is just an American name with no true meaning but it sounds nice

Avonlea is "field by the river" in English (English meaning)

Artis is celtic for noble or a lofty hill.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Avonlea would be very pretty for a filly I think...I will have to keep that one in mind 

Is Artis for a male? It is unique...do you know if it is pronounced Ar-Tees or Ar-tis?

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

It was listed under female celtic names. I'd prononce it however it sounded comfortable and easy for you...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I don't think horses should have too many syllables in thier names. We always use a name that is in thier registed name.
I do like the names Ari, or Avi for colts. I'm now going to use those myself.
My cousin and Uncle will be proud to have a horse named after them. Shalom


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

I bet this will be one gorgeous baby! I'll happy take he/she off your hands. :wink:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehe..well this soon-to-be-cutie is available in-Utero


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

I would be so tempted if only I thought I could afford it. I'm sure someone will snatch this baby up in no time!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

If only I were rich ;-)


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Well..she is on magic day 320 in a few hours. She may just beat Sequel in having her baby. Hind back end is doing...weird...things. I am cleaning it up,but IDK. Just look at the pic. Her milk bag is quite full too! She still doesn't have a belly anywhere near Sequel's and she is still her silly self. She was "smiling" for a treat in one of the pics


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Day 323. Random day to update I know...:?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's really getting that starved dog look to her, she may go before your other mare.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised a bit if she went before Sequel

Day 325


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Subbing! What sweet looking mare


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Jaz is holding out for awhile still...


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

How is Jazmine's pregnancy coming??


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is doing good...she has about as many changes as my other mare....which is none lately ;( One of them needs to hurry up and have a baby before I go insane...lol...

I'll get new pics tomorrow if it isn't pouring down rain again  

They are both getting rounder...


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

This mare has got to be ready to foal soon too! Hopefully Sequel's activity will jump start hers...


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

She is so pretty Piaffe! She whispered that she wants to move to my house....didn't you hear her? OK....maybe not. I can dream!!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> She is so pretty Piaffe! She whispered that she wants to move to my house....didn't you hear her? OK....maybe not. I can dream!!!!


aw...thanks...I think pretty girl too 

She has finally waxed!!! She is catching up to Sequel pretty quickly!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Your poor horse looks like I did when I was carrying the twins!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

One gorgeous baby down, one to go! Looking forward to it!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually, THIS is the foal that I am dying to see! Sire and Dam are so gorgeous...the foal has to be amazing. But I must say, Rhapsody is a cutie too!!!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Jazz is going to notice that Sequel has an adorable foal and she will get jealous. Then she will just have to have hers,right??? Lol

I am excited for this baby! 

Jazz is on 345. Sequel popped on 364. Yep...I'm settling in for another very long wait..haha.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope not...


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Ok Jaz, it's your turn. Look at Sequel's baby, don't you what to have one just like hers? Well, hurry it up!


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am only at day 335 tomorrow with my mare and am seeing good signed so hopefully my wait will be over soon but reading this thread can wait to see this baby. I am sure she'll have it soon AMD your wait and everyone's on here will be over!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Filly filly!!!*

Well...I went around 3p.m to turn Sequel and Rhapsody out in the paddock and I peeked in on Jaz and lo and behold there was an adorable bay filly standing there peeking back at me! She is SO sweet,spunky,and cute. She has two socks and a small star. She is a RIOT already. She couldn't have been more than an hour old when I found here and she was literally cantering back and forth in the stall. Driving poor Jaz crazy as this is of course her first foal. Jaz looked a bit shocked,but is doing absolutely wonderfully. Baby was already nursing and the afterbirth expelled. Yay for a year of two sweet and healthy fillies!!!

Also I named her Aeropostle with a barn name of Aeri


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

and a few more 

A few hours old and she already tried to take her first bite of hay...lol. She spit it out pretty quick!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! She's soooooo cute!

She totally got jealous over Sequel's filly and had to have one of her own! And Jazz almost beat Sequel! LoL

OMG, I'm so jealous! Come on March 2013! LoL


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awwwww! 2 new babies 24 hours apart.....yay! She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh -----LOVE her! Congratulations ........... sneaky mare!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Aww.. congrats on two beautiful fillies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I love her already!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous filly!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your 2 long legged fillies, they are both beautiful.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Good luck. I am glad that she is here.
the newborns are so adorable. Shalom


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow!! Adorable x2 these two new girls!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is a beauty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations on two stunning, healthy fillies!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Holy cow! Didn't expect Jaz to foal so soon! How cute! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  They are so much fun already!

Aeri is actually bay and not brown,right?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,I wasn't expecting to see a baby with Jaz quite yet;guess she got jealous of all the attention Sequel was getting,lol. What a sweetie though,she looks so curious and spunky!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe! She looks like a real sweetheart! Tones of character already  and a looker to boot


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay, congrats Piaffe and Jaz. Two lovely fillies in the space of two days... :clap:

*sends really, _really_, _*really*_ strong 'give birth now' vibes to Chile*


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aeri's got the sweetest expression! I love her eyes <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So adorable! Especially the lap pictures


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats on another lovely girl!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Awww...Sequel held out so they could do it together!! New baby is super cute - I love those pics of her conked out in the stall.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats! Wow, that is wonderful both your girls are here and doing well!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Aeri's first turnout


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

and some more!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She looks like such a sweetie pie!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That filly has a very nice head. Shalom


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Awwwwwwww cuteness overload


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha, ground poles already...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You need to update your signature, missy :lol: :wink:

Have you had a chance to turn the babies and mommas out together yet?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I started a new picture thread for Aeri and Rhapsody 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/rhapsody-aeropostle-2012-wb-fillies-127829/#post1557691


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats Piaffe! I haven't been on here for awhile and surprise!! Very cute girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats they're both beautiful!!


----------

